# Toaster Smell



## Vic99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Got a new black & decker 4 slot toaster.  When I turn it on it smells.  I want to say it is like teflon burning, but I don't know if another thread that was talking about teflon tainted my perception.

Took it outdoors and ran it 3 or 4 times.  Brought it in and it still smells.  I don't not want to cook bread in it.

I was a dope and I already had the cardboard box recycled.

Any advice?


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 9, 2013)

Cook some toast in it, throw the toast away if you must, the smell of hot metal will remain until you replace it with something else.


----------



## fossil (Jan 9, 2013)

Just a resistance unit in there...a wire grid through which current flows and it gets hot enough (glowing red) to radiate significant energy to the surface of your bread, bagel, eggo, whatever's in there.  Gets plenty hot, I'm not surprised that you can smell it.  I think what you're smelling is hot metal, and I seriously doubt that this smell is going to transfer anything whatever (taste, smell, or otherwise) into your toasted food.  Same smell as when a portable electric space heater's coming up in temp, I bet.  Rick


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd very carefully eyeball the interior of the toaster. There could be some foreign material that fell in there, either in shipping or manufacturing. There could be some wiring out of place. The toaster should not have a plastic smell. It might smell of hot metal, although I have never noticed that in any of my toasters over the years; I do have a pretty sensitive sense of smell.

You might try running more cycles outdoors and see what happens. Can't hurt...


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 9, 2013)

I just ditched a cheap coffemaker that only made coffee with a 'burnt electronics' smell/taste.  Ran gallons of vinegar and citric acid through it....and it never went away. My guess....sloppy soldering and rosin somewhere in mine and yours.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 9, 2013)

My ceramic heaters have that smell.  Losing it though.  The manual mentions this, as I recall.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 9, 2013)

It will take a while to burn off the factor oils and assembly paint to cure. run it hot it should clear up.


----------



## semipro (Jan 10, 2013)

Go buy another of the same model and then return the one you have in that box as defective. 
You'll be doing the manufacturer and yourself a favor.


----------



## milleo (Jan 10, 2013)

semipro said:


> Go buy another of the same model and then return the one you have in that box as defective.
> You'll be doing the manufacturer and yourself a favor.


Ya and chances are they will just put it right back on the shelf and sell it to someone else, I have gotten stuck a few times like that.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 10, 2013)

Just let all your friends and relatives know that you were never "officially" married and plan to have a quick ceremony.  Sit back and watch the toasters roll in


----------



## RichVT (Jan 11, 2013)

yooperdave said:


> Just let all your friends and relatives know that you were never "officially" married and plan to have a quick ceremony. Sit back and watch the toasters roll in


 
I attended a wedding once where the couple registered at a local department store. The store did not check items off the list as people bought them. One of the items on the list was a toaster.  I think they got somewhere around 14 toasters!


----------

